# Repashy Bug Burger



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

I decided to give this new food for bugs a go with my crix and roaches, they love it. Anyone else tried it yet?


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Never heard of it...Where did you get it from? And what's in it? lol.


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

nsn89 said:


> Never heard of it...Where did you get it from? And what's in it? lol.


I got it from Pangea, its quite new here is all the info - 

Insect gut load and water gel all in one!!!
BUG BURGER
Complete Feeder Insect Diet (Gel Premix)

Our complete Diet for Crickets, Roaches, and other Insects. This premix makes up to 15 one cup size blocks of finished gel per pound.

INFORMATION: This premium diet feeds AND hydrates insects, eliminating the need for dry feed and standing water. Its nutrient rich formula is fortified with Calcium, Magnesium, Vitamins, and Carotenoids in order to maximize the nutritional value of Insects as feeders.

INGREDIENTS: Alfalfa Meal, Flax Meal, Corn Meal, Potato Granules, Brewers Dried Yeast, Pea Protein Isolate, Dried Kelp, Calcium Carbonate, Carrageenan, Konjac, Carob Bean Gum, Guar Gum, Dried Krill, RoseHips, Cinnamon, Calendula Flower, Marigold Flower Extract, Phaffia Rhodozyma Yeast, Paprika Extract, Spirulina Algae, Turmeric, Salt, Potassium Citrate, Magnesium Gluconate, Canthaxanthin, Malic Acid, Calcium Propionate, Methylparaben, and Potassium Sorbate (as mold inhibitors), Lecithin, Rosemary Extract and Mixed Tocopherols (as preservatives), Vitamins (Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D Supplement, Choline Chloride, Ascorbic Acid, Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin, Beta Carotene, Pantothenic Acid, Riboflavin, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex, Folic Acid, Biotin, Vitamin B-12 Supplement).

GUARANTEED ANALYSIS: Crude Protein min. 20%, Crude Fat min. 5%, Crude Fat max. 8%, Crude Fiber max. 12%, Moisture max. 8%, Ash max. 10%, Calcium min. 5%, Calcium max. 6%, Phosphorus min. 0.5%.

DIRECTIONS: To make a one cup block of product, add ¾ cup of water into a suitable microwavable container, scoop ¼ cup of dry mix, and stir until blended. Microwave until it begins to bubble. (2 to 3 minutes typical). Alternatively, you can heat in suitable container on stove until it simmers. Then remove container, stir again, and let sit until cool. The product can then be cut into cubes, or used as a whole slab. Whatever is not used immediately can be stored in the refrigerator for up to one month. If long-term storage is required, it can be frozen. You can use more or less water to increase or reduce gel firmness.

I understand they are in the process of reducing the protein level, and still advise feeding veg as well.


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Paprika extract? Didn't know bugs like a bit of spice lol! 

Oh really? I thought the higher the protein the better, well for roaches anyway...Interesting though, wonder how long it last's for? Guess it replaces putting in dried cat/dog food, thus like you said you still have to provide veggies!

Nav x



sarasin said:


> I got it from Pangea, its quite new here is all the info -
> 
> Insect gut load and water gel all in one!!!
> BUG BURGER
> ...


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

Apparently in USA a few people have reported roaches dying - Allen Repashy has looked into it and discovered the high protein is the problem, so he will be reducing it in the future. I thought I would give it a go anyway


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

sarasin said:


> Apparently in USA a few people have reported roaches dying - Allen Repashy has looked into it and discovered the high protein is the problem, so he will be reducing it in the future. I thought I would give it a go anyway


Ohhhh lol. Yeah let us know how it goes: victory:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

How much is it, and does it smell as gross as the repashy gecko food? :lol2:


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

nsn89 said:


> Ohhhh lol. Yeah let us know how it goes: victory:


I have hundreds of dubia so I dont mind a few dying :lol2:



Jazzy B Bunny said:


> How much is it, and does it smell as gross as the repashy gecko food? :lol2:


I don't think it smells too bad at all  It cost $6.99 plus postage


----------



## The Gex Files (May 22, 2008)

We are waiting for our shipment to arrive.
Can't wait to try it out. We are getting some more Dubia at the Hamm show.


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

The Gex Files said:


> We are waiting for our shipment to arrive.
> Can't wait to try it out. We are getting some more Dubia at the Hamm show.


Great Debbie, I think its worth trying - the crix also liked it


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

Stickyfeet are selling this for £8.99 at the mo by the way


----------



## Lilly Exotics (Oct 10, 2008)

Bug Burger available as from next week from Repashy Super Foods 

Thanks
Lilly Exotics


----------

